# Fumo digitale / fumare digitale



## vietta_s

Ciao a tutti,
sto traducendo un sito per la vendita di sigarette elettroniche (IT>FR) e si parla di "fumare digitale" e "fumo digitale".
E' la prima volta che tratto questo argomento e ho scoperto che in italiano, così come in altre lingue, si tratta di un'espressione nota e diffusa, non trovo però nessuna corrispondenza nel francese. Qualcuno sa se esiste un'espressione ufficiale?


______
Aggiunta.
Forse nel frattempo mi sono risposta da sola: può essere che in francese si prenda in considerazione l'aspetto "elettronico" al posto di quello "digitale" (che dopo tutto non ha un gran senso, pensandoci bene)?
Ho trovato qualche corrispondenza per "fumer électronique" e "fumeur électronique" che mi portano a pensare che questa sia l'espressione più usata.
Attendo comunque conferma da qualche madrelingua.

Grazie mille


----------



## Ragio

Ciao vietta_s,
in rete si trova *vapoter, *vedi qui oppure questa pagina Wikipedia http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigarette_électronique


----------



## vietta_s

Grazie per il suggerimento, nel frattempo ho trovato anche quella alternativa, me le segno entrambe poi ci rifletto un po' su.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Ho solo sentito parlare di "cigarette électronique" mai "fume(u)r électronique". Vapoter, l'ho visto passare, mai sentito, ma non ho più l'età di accogliere quel tipo di novità linguistica nel mio uso personale .


----------



## albyz

"cigarette électronique" (e-cigarette) sembra effettivamente la soluzione più chiara a tutti. "Fumeur électronique" farebbe pensare ad un poveretto che va in fumo dopo aver ingoiato un cellulare 4G


----------



## vietta_s

Ciao,
purtroppo in italiano lo hanno inventato e ci si aspetta da me che lo traduca, ehehehehe.
Faccio ancora qualche ricerca, purtroppo "cigarette électronique" non è quello che cerco in questo caso, speravo in qualcosa di più gergale.
Al momento le corrispondenze trovate sono per "vapoter" e derivati, "fumer/fumeur électronique", magari le propongo entrambe e vediamo cosa dice il committente.

Grazie di nuovo a tutti


----------



## albyz

potresti usare "tabac électronique".


----------



## vietta_s

Ho ufficialmente scelto "Vapoter", spopola anche nei forum


----------



## albyz

anche "papoter" è una parola che spopola nei forum, ma non credo si trovi molto facilmente in un sito che vende telefonini .
... e visto il venticello di dissenso che inizia a soffiare sui vapoteurs, potrebbe anche nascere uno slogan del tipo "vapoteurs, emm..."


----------



## fugace

Si usa anche "vapoteurs" per le persone.


----------

